
Shiny by RStudio: Web application framework for R - adamnemecek
http://shiny.rstudio.com/
======
IndianAstronaut
Does anyone here have experience in dealing with scaling? It seems like this
is the biggest problem with Shiny. Since R is in general slow and single
threaded, Shiny apps have a major limitation.

------
kumarvvr
Does any one use this in production?

~~~
Ozaq
We used internally to do some analytics on build and test output (we had a lot
of data). In retrospect I would not use it again. Performance wise it was ok,
but pricing model sucks. Non pro version does not support user authentication
and that was the only thing we needed from the Pro version (Server)

